# Any tips for removing hook from sharks mouth?



## CMoore

I caught a smaller shark last night and had a blast reeling him in, but once I had him on the beach I wasn't sure of a safe way to remove the hook. Luckily it just fell out and he was on his way. But for next time it may not be so easy, so I was thinking put my feet next to his head (back far enough from mouth) and just use long pliers or something similar to remove the hook. I also see lots of pictures of people grabbing their nose and lifting up. Should I try that?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks
cory


----------



## lobsterman

ARC makes a great de hooker with strong metal hook and tang and handle.


----------



## hogdogs

Safest for you and usually safest for Mr.Fins is to use NON-Stainless steel hooks. Cut the leader as close to mouth as possible and let them go... The steel will rust out pretty fast and even if galvanized (what I use) the zinc will be scratched off well enuff to allow the rusting to begin.

When real stingy, I have released lip hooked sharks by leaving it in the water, lifting the leader and taking my sharp fillet knife alongside the hook shank and cutting it free. It will be dull after cutting the sandpaper hide and the shark may have a "hairlip" but that is what it is...

Brent


----------



## neuby

I had a shark that grabbed an expensive lure while trolling- I found that several shots to the head from a 22 calmed him and allowed the hook to be safely removed.


----------



## CMoore

Do they have a tendency to lunge when your hand gets close to their mouth? I have a long handled hook remover, but 12" just doesn't sound far enough when it comes to getting my hand bitten by a shark. Lol


----------



## Chris V

I always de-barb my sharks hooks and like George said, use an ARC dehooker.


----------



## sealark

I make dehookers guaranteed to work for what you want to do $15.00
Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## Razzorduck

Chris V said:


> I always de-barb my sharks hooks and like George said, use an ARC dehooker.


What TPop said. I rarely fish with a barbed hook anymore.
Never have a problem keeping fish buttoned but do have bait swim off once in awhile!


----------



## -WiRtH-

Usually use pliers. A small shark isn't really a problem to hold still. If it's a big shark I most likely plan to keep it and will kill it first.


----------



## CMoore

Is there any technique to keeping the shark still? The one I cought acted pretty calm once I got it on the beach, but I really don't want to lose a finger or something if they decide to get wild.


----------



## -WiRtH-

Saddle up  Do you plan to keep them or turn them loose? Smaller ones are a lot easier to hold still. If you plan to keep the shark then just kill it first. It'll hold itself still after a minute. lol. I personally do not want to lose a hand to a shark. If it's a big shark and you are going to turn it lose try a long dehooker or long pliers while someone else holds it still. I wouldn't recommend pulling up the snout of a live shark of any size If you have to cut your hooks out then thats what you have to do. I've cut a few of em out. It's better than losing a hand or finger I think


----------



## chasintail05

the best way ive found to keep a shark still is to gently pat him on his back behind his dorsal fin while humming your favorite lullaby and while doing so put about 5 rounds of 40cal or bigger right in his dome aka head works every time


----------



## -WiRtH-

chasintail05 said:


> the best way ive found to keep a shark still is to gently pat him on his back behind his dorsal fin while humming your favorite lullaby and while doing so put about 5 rounds of 40cal or bigger right in his dome aka head works every time


 :thumbup:
+1


----------



## CMoore

chasintail05 said:


> the best way ive found to keep a shark still is to gently pat him on his back behind his dorsal fin while humming your favorite lullaby and while doing so put about 5 rounds of 40cal or bigger right in his dome aka head works every time


I don't think the local police would enjoy me firing off my 10mm on the beach. lol :no:

I don't plan on keeping any right now, but maybe later. And honestly am not interested in killing them unless I plan on eating them. I'm going to go out again this weekend, I may file the barb off my hooks and get ready to saddle this next one up.


----------



## chasintail05

it might give the po po some excitment nah man circle hooks and when you gettem in just cut the leader as close as possibe but remember id rather have my hand than my hook strong creatures though


----------



## -WiRtH-

Don't saddle up if you are alone though. Someone needs to be able to drag you to the hospital if your leg gets bitten off


----------



## sealark

Here's a easy way to remove the hooks from any shark. They are two foot long and work great. I only have a few left and will not make any more $15.00 ea. If interested give me a call.:thumbup:
Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## CMoore

That looks pretty handy, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## mdrobe2

Most of the big ones we caught managed to free themselves after they ran aground in the surf. Otherwise, just cut the leader- a bronze hook rusts out from what I am told.


----------

